# Smoked Pork Loin - Any cooking tips?



## mrmacthesmoker (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Just rubbed a 4 pound pork loin this morning. Did a simple rub - salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, thyme, etc. Going to smoke it using maple wood in my Masterbuilt electric.

Just wanted to get some opinions on how to cook the loin. I haven't smoked one before. Would you recommend cooking the fatty side up or down? Should I cook at a lower or higher temp?

Thanks in advance for the help.

-Mac


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Mac.

I'm a low and slow kinda guy and in the electric I would do it fat side up at 225 to an internal temp of at least 140!

Here are a whole bunch of threads where you can get all kinds of good information.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=smoked+pork+loin&type=all

Good luck with that loin and be sure to post Q-view.

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 24, 2013)

Kat


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 24, 2013)

Bill has you on the right track. At an IT of 140*F the Pork is fully cooked and will be slightly pink. If you are feeding Old School folks go to 150*F it will still be juicy but no pink...JJ


----------



## mrmacthesmoker (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for the help. Pork turned out amazing! Jucy, flavorful, just perfect. It is pretty crazy what smoking can do to even a lean piece of meat.

Thanks Again!

-Mac













DSC02768.JPG



__ mrmacthesmoker
__ Feb 24, 2013


















DSC02770.JPG



__ mrmacthesmoker
__ Feb 24, 2013


















DSC02771.JPG



__ mrmacthesmoker
__ Feb 24, 2013


----------



## slictrix (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi mrmacthesmoker

Know I am late to the game here but next time try this with a pork loin

Brush it with yellow mustard all sides and then sprinkle it with your rub, but don't rub or touch it and just let it sit for 30 minutes

Then cook it at 225F fat up for the 140F to 150F internal temp, but try peach wood for the sweet smoke. Peach is hard to get,, But you can since you have a Masterbuilt use half cherry and half apple in your chip tray for a sudo sweet smoke thats close to peach wood taste.

I just love my new Gen2 Masterbuilt Electric

SlicTrix/Greg


----------



## onewondershow (Feb 27, 2013)

That looks great, smoking a pork loin just makes it come out so much better and juicier than any other way i've tried.


----------



## flash (Feb 27, 2013)

Wrap it in bacon next time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Never more than 145 IT.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 27, 2013)

For something different, check out my post on Smoked Pork Loin with Mahogany Sauce. That will earn you rave reviews also.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice job on the loin!


----------



## theoda (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a pork loin 4.5 lbs that is already flavored from SAMs. I have an electric smoker. Should I smoke for 3 hours at 225? I want to get it to 145 internal.


----------



## flash (Dec 29, 2014)

Theoda said:


> I have a pork loin 4.5 lbs that is already flavored from SAMs. I have an electric smoker. Should I smoke for 3 hours at 225? I want to get it to 145 internal.


Smoking temp sounds good, not sure on your time frame. When you hit 145º IT, that is when it is done.


----------



## cliffcarter (Dec 29, 2014)

I recommend maxing out the thermostat on your electric, in other words cook it at as high a temp as you can get. It will not compromise the quality of the final product and you won't have to wait for what may seem to be an eternity for the roast to reach 145°. I routinely cook pork loins and pork tenderloins in the 300°-340° range, did this one last night for dinner today, took about an hour and a half-













SundayQ (26).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Dec 29, 2014


----------



## theoda (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions i will let you know how it turns out


----------



## art a (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's a recipe I use. It comes out so good I no longer tweak it. The only variable is sometimes I do a bacon weave...and sometimes I don't.(I think it's better with the weave)

*Smoked Pork Loin Recipe*

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]Trim fat and all silver skin from loin.

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]Brine for 24 hrs.

Brine recipe

1 gallon water

¾ cup salt

2 cups sugar

2 heaping table spoons of Simply Marvelous Cherry Rub

2 table spoons of minced garlic

1 teaspoon of Rosemary

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]Rinse and inject approx. 3-4 ozs of SMOKE ON WHEELS Pork Marinade and Injection, per half loin.

[if !supportLists]·           Then coat with Simply Marvelous Cherry Rub.

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]May wrap a Apple smoked bacon weave around the loin.

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]Place in refrigerator, covered in foil, for 12-24 hours.

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]Prepare smoker. Use 2 small chunks of apple and minion method for charcoal.

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]Smoke at 240-260 degrees for approximately 2 ½ hrs.

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]Pull when internal temperature hits 140-142 degrees.

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]Wrap in foil and let it rest at least 30 minutes.

[if !supportLists]·          [endif]Cut, serve, and receive praise.

Try it....tweak it....make it your own.  :)


----------

